# Solved: Is my Wireless card broken?



## Polermen12 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi i have IBM thinkpad T42 it has win Xp professional 32bit so after being dropped just a few days ago i has to format it due to a virus so i reinstalled everything but my wireless isn't working. My uncle suggested me that my wireless card is broken but i don't know currently i have installed a Intel(R) Pro/Wireless 2200 Bg network connection and Intel(R) pro/1000 mt mobile connection. if theres anything better or more suited for my laptop please leave a link or if it seems broken please tell so i can go get a new one.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What is listed in Device Manager under Network Adapters? What, if any, warnings or errors are anywhere in Device Manager?


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

Is the wireless icon showing at the bottom of the screen? Does it have a red X.
If you click on the wireless icon, what shows as connection status?
If you click "View Wireless Networks", do any show?

In Devices, Network Adapters, double click on Intel(R) Pro/Wireless 2200 Bg to pull up the Properties.
Any messages in the Device Status box on the General tab?
What is listed under the Driver tab? Provider,Version, Date?


----------



## Polermen12 (Aug 29, 2011)

@terry no nothing is yellow or red except for a unknown device in the section "other devices" this is what it shows under network adapters Intel(R) Pro/Wireless 2200 Bg network connection, Intel(R) pro/1000 mt mobile connection

@disayremn yes there is a wireless network icon at the bottom and it does have a red x but when i click search for available networks its says nothing found even though my house has wifi. the device properties says working properly 
provider: Intel
Date: 7/25/2007
Version: 9.0.4.37


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

Could be a driver problem.
This is the Lenovo Downloads page for the T42, T42P
http://support.lenovo.com/en_US/research/hints-or-tips/detail.page?&LegacyDocID=MIGR-55386

It does list a newer driver for the Intel PRO/Wireless 2200bg, 2915abg Mini PCI adapter
Version 12.04.0000 dated 03 Apr 2009 that you should download and install.

While you are in Device Manager we might as well try to identify that "Other" device.
Double click on the Device Name to pull up Properties. 
On the General tad, any messages in the Device Status box?
Under Details tab, what does it show for Device Instance ID?


----------



## Polermen12 (Aug 29, 2011)

ok ill go ahead and install so um nothing different.... im gonna try again but this time delete the old files but while trying to update it said windows cannont find a better version for this driver, but i on the download page it says v12.04.0000 03 apr 2009, but the wireless info still says the same thing it did in the last post i put in the "unknown" it says 

The drivers for this device are not installed. (Code 28)

To reinstall the drivers for this device, click Reinstall Driver.

in under the id i got this: ACPI\IBM0068\5&2890D699&0

and i forgot to mention but my model# is 4wu and 2374 that makes a difference.


----------



## Polermen12 (Aug 29, 2011)

ok so i reinstalled it like i said last post then i uninstalled the wireless (cause i thought that was what i was suppose to do) then i hit auto run rebooted now it works but in the device manager it still has the old version not the new one. but now on my tool bar down at the bottom there is a extra icon that has like a signal bar and its named intel PROSel/wireless connection utility. so can you tell me if i should remove it or keep it?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

As dlsayremn said, make sure you have the latest wireless driver from Lenova's web site. I also suggest that you use the latest Intel Proset utility (from Lenova's web site) as that adapter almost always works better than or at least as well with it as with XP's WZC.


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

On that unknown device, found this from posts by kugeln dated 16 Jun 2005 in this thread http://forum.thinkpads.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3992

Here goes...

Device IBM0068 is the IBM PM Device that uses the IBM PM Driver package. 
Device IBM0071 is the IBM IrDA Fast Infrared port. It is *not* supported by default on Windows Server 2003 Enterprise edition.

For some reason WS2K3 Ent. installs IBM0071 as the IBM PM Device, and then IBM0068 can't install or start because the drivers and system service are already in use.

To fix these problems, *remove* the IBM PM Device that's installed (the one with the Device ID IBM0071). Manually install the IBM PM Device drivers for the unknown device (with Device ID IBM0068). Reboot.

Now, since WS2K3 Enterprise doesn't have the files and reg. entries for IrDA, you have to get them from the link in the last post here: http://www.ntcompatible.com/thread24513-1.html#148016

Then just follow the instructions on that post. It works (no more unknown device, at least, no IrDA devices to test it with) on my R40. YMMV.

DEVICEID: IBM0068
DISPNAME: IBM PM Device
INSTANCE: ACPI\IBM0068\5&2890D699&0
PROVIDER: IBM
DRIVER DATE: 11/5/2004
FNAME: IBM ThinkPad Power Management Driver
VERSION: 1.30 1YKU08WW
INF: Ibmpmdrv.inf
DRIVERS:
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ibmpmdrv.sys
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tpinspm.dll


----------



## Polermen12 (Aug 29, 2011)

@ Terry how can I check that the intel pro is up to date cause I can find it in the device manager and it's file really doesn't tell anything.


----------



## Polermen12 (Aug 29, 2011)

@disayremn I really didn't understand that explanation can you tell me what the devce is and what it does? and do I need (like use it) in of just installing it so the yellow marks go away.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The easiest thing to do for the wireless driver is to just download the latest from Lenova's web site and install it. Is that download a self-extracting self-installing executable or is it a folder with the "raw" driver and you have to install it yourself?

Otherwise, to check the version, right click on the wireless adapter in Device Manager - Properties - Driver tab - there you will see the driver date and version. You can compare that with whatever Lenova is showing as the latest.

If you were asking about the Intel Proset utility I think that there is the normal "About ..." choice in its Help menu.


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

Device IBM0068 is the IBM PM Device that uses the IBM PM Driver package. This is the Thinkpad Power Management Utility controller. Among other things, measures battery charging/usage and reports it at the bottom of your screen. There is a Windows Utility that loads with the OS and does the same thing, but the Thinkpad is supposed to be more accurate. 

Device IBM0071 is the IBM IrDA Fast Infrared port. This is the Infrared port controller. Apparently during a system reinstall the drivers for the PM controller can get installed for it before they are installed for the PM controller. When this happens the IR shows up as an IBM PM Device under System Devices in Device Manger and the real IBM PM device shows up as "Other" with missing drivers. 
Since the IR port has the wrong drivers, it won't work.

If you don't use the Thinkpad PM Utility or the Infrared port, the computer will still work.


If you want to correct them,
Go to Device Manager, System Devices, IBM PM Device and double click to pull up Properties. Click the Details tab and make sure it lists the devic as IBM0071.
Then go to the Drivers tab and Uninstall.
Got to the Other device and right click. Select Update Driver and the correct driver should be installed since it is not linked.


----------



## Polermen12 (Aug 29, 2011)

o ok i think my wireless is up to date. so thanks for the help guys and ill go ahead and fix that unknown device problem.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> o ok i think my wireless is up to date


And working?


----------



## Polermen12 (Aug 29, 2011)

yea its working everytime i re booted a few times to check if it worked.


----------

